
Ask HN: Hacker News is asking for your location. Why? - anonu
I just checked HN on my phone. I was surprised to have to block a location request to my browser. What&#x27;s going on here?
======
mrspeaker
There's only one JS file loaded from the HN main page - and it's 150 non-
obfuscated lines long (nothing that would trigger location request, that's for
sure!).

Unless there is shenanigans, it sounds like something is getting injected into
your web responses.

~~~
cpach
I’ve never seen this on HN. Not on iOS, neither on macOS/Windows/Linux.

So as you say it seems to be something going on the client end here.

------
dakiol
Has happened the same to me a couple of times.

